# Motor Grader



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with this John Deere model grader? seems pretty large and in chargehttp://www.governmentauctions.org/2010/03/1997-john-deere-772ch-motor-grader-down.asp


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks pretty much pissed off! All I know is that it looks like it'd do the job!


----------

